# Alexa works with Slack



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://lifehacker.com/now-you-can-talk-to-alexa-over-slack-1797164787

Slack is an app designed for collaboration. I'm dimly aware of it, but don't use it. If you do love Slack, the above may be of interest.


----------

